# Kapp'n's Songs



## Kara (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello there! I'm wondering whether anyone has the lyrics (or knows where to find them) of all of the songs Kapp'n sings as you're sailing to and from the island? 

Random question, I know.


----------



## ZackFaire13 (Jun 22, 2013)

I've memorized the lyrics to at least one (kind of sad, I know):

"I can't keep track
Of all me licenses, man
It seems the government can
Charge me all day long!
First there's me ship, then me car
Then me business license too
It's not fair! I don't care!
And I won't pay
If they tax this song!"


----------



## aoihekireki (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi songs are hilarious and his comments too! lol!


----------



## Kara (Jun 23, 2013)

ZackFaire13 said:


> I've memorized the lyrics to at least one (kind of sad, I know):
> 
> "I can't keep track
> Of all me licenses, man
> ...



Haha thank you! 



aoihekireki said:


> Hi songs are hilarious and his comments too! lol!



Yeah I know! I want to keep a list of all of them just to have a laugh lol.


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Jun 23, 2013)

I live the one where his shell gets wet so he take it off and the line is 'on me butt hung a coconut' lol I wish I'd taken a picture and I've never had the song again since.


----------



## Yurusumaji (Jun 23, 2013)

I can drop off a ton of screenies I've gotten of some of his songs. I'll have to see which ones I don't have yet and try to get some screenies of those soon.


----------



## Yurusumaji (Jun 23, 2013)

*1-Part Songs*









































*2-Part Songs*


----------



## Kara (Jun 25, 2013)

Chameleonsoup said:


> I live the one where his shell gets wet so he take it off and the line is 'on me butt hung a coconut' lol I wish I'd taken a picture and I've never had the song again since.



Haha that's funny. I haven't ever gotten that song!



Yurusumaji said:


> I can drop off a ton of screenies I've gotten of some of his songs. I'll have to see which ones I don't have yet and try to get some screenies of those soon.



Wow, thank you so much! They are great.


----------



## Cazqui (Jun 25, 2013)

Kapp'n gives good advice xD


----------



## msts238 (Jun 25, 2013)

some I took :3







 

my favorite :3


----------



## Kara (Jun 29, 2013)

JunJun said:


> Kapp'n gives good advice xD



Haha he sure does XP



msts238 said:


> some I took :3
> 
> View attachment 5671
> 
> ...



Thank you!  Aw the last one is pretty sweet.


----------



## faithiefaith (Jun 29, 2013)

I just got that one about shampoo and conditioner in one today! Pretty sure they already make that 


my favorite is the one about the wife eating his snack packs and chips xD


----------



## Kara (Jul 5, 2013)

faithiefaith said:


> I just got that one about shampoo and conditioner in one today! Pretty sure they already make that
> 
> 
> my favorite is the one about the wife eating his snack packs and chips xD



I don't think I've gotten the shampoo and conditioner one before! 
Haha I like that one too.


----------



## TheMadMonsterr (Jul 5, 2013)

I love his songs and his comments xD If you're a girl, his comments can get borderline flirty. And he's married, too!


----------



## Michele Smarty (Jun 7, 2016)

hhhh thats so funny its nicely


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Jun 7, 2016)

Aww, I love the one about him still being sweet on his wife ^u^ I think there's some songs that he only seems to sing when you're traveling with friends, but I don't really know any of those ^^;


----------



## namiieco (Jun 7, 2016)

Sumo wrestlin', that be a Kappa's specialty.
Sumomo plums, though, those be somethin' else.
The key to sumo, anyway, besides gettin' chubby,
is to have a spirit stronger than the sea.
Even in the rain, even in the snow I'll come.
Me, Kapp'n, I'm your friend.
(Kapp'n jabbering about something or other)
Even a Kappa like me's got ambitions.
Calling 'em dreams sounds nice, but
(cannot grasp the true form of this lyric)
(nor this one) there be no way they'd come true.
Knowin' they be only wishes.
I be tired but I still struggle on.
Those be the foolish bonds o' men.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And there's a few videos of them in this playlist:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SghjED7qebU&list=PLUKtifH_A6jvk51To1OghXC2Ki7K_69JF


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jun 7, 2016)

Good to know I'm not the only one who loves to screenshot him. He might be my favorite character in this game. My boyfriend should take notes from him.


----------



## Michele Smarty (Jun 22, 2016)

I love to hear romantic songs... i have a site in my bookmarks through which i can hear awesome songs.


----------



## Michele Smarty (Jun 22, 2016)

I like to hear popular songs.There were many popular songs in past which caught my attention but the popular songs of 2016 are my most favourite.


----------

